Ask HN: Any site that coordinates boycotts and/or ethical purchasing? - ApplaudPumice
======
DanBC
In the UK there's "Ethical Consumer" which is a magazine and website. They
cover a broad range of ethical issues people are interested in (for example, I
might care that meat is free range, but not care at all if it's organic or
not).

[http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/](http://www.ethicalconsumer.org/)

------
nononoxd
[http://change.org](http://change.org) is for petitions.

~~~
giltleaf
They recently had a petition that was partially responsible for getting Mars
Chocolate to stop using artificial colorants. The organizers went this route
instead of a boycott and is a good example of how the different tools can
reach a similar goal.

------
jmnicolas
I don't think you should let an organization do your own thinking. Sometimes
when you dig a little you find that the situation is not black and white and
that a boycott is not right or an ethical product is not that ethic after all.

~~~
giltleaf
I think the poster was asking more along the lines of "there is something I
want to boycott, what tools are out there that can help me make it a movement"
as opposed to just wanting to sign onto something another org was doing.

------
onion2k
In the UK we have
[http://www.ethicalsuperstore.com/](http://www.ethicalsuperstore.com/)

